
EU Officials Propose Internet Cops On Patrol, No Anonymity, No Obscure Languages - runn1ng
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120921/03581820457/eu-officials-propose-internet-cops-patrol-no-anonymity-no-obscure-languages-because-terrorism.shtml
======
runn1ng
I really hope that TechDirt is again making a slight hyperbole of things.
Because otherwise this sound pretty terrible.

And I, personally, am pretty sick everytime someone marks something as
"Orwell-like" when it isn't so, but this really seems worrying.

